# Post your Street/Trail/DJ bikes...all years/makes/models welcome



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2022)

Hey! Got a cool DJ or Park bike? Post it up here!

I'll get the wheel rollin'...


On-One Gimp










Eastern Thunderbird







DMR Sidekick






Specialized P Bike (Sold)







Kona Shonky (Sold)





Evil D.O.C. (Drug Of Choice)





Giant STP2 (Put many miles on this all-around beater)





Draco Technique (Hand made in Rochester NY...super-low production #'s...like 3 or 4)






Mongoose DJ 682 (Fox Racing Edition..haha)






I hope Yall dig these...I put in the Custom Bikes Forum because aint one of them stock...
I'm too old & beat-up to really ride these like I should, but I still cruise them around once in a while...



😎


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2022)

...another sold one I forgot about...

Cannondale Chase


----------



## Thee (Jul 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Hey! Got a cool DJ or Park bike? Post it up here!
> 
> I'll get the wheel rollin'...
> 
> ...



Did you try to tear that sign down? 🤣😂


----------



## catfish (Jul 30, 2022)




----------

